# Elmo



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

Elmo always says "Elmo does this, Elmo does that".. Nobody ever says if Elmo is a he or a she... And I need to know.

So I can keep posting and get 500.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 12, 2005)

ELMO IS LIKE PAT!!!  NOBODY WILL EVER REALLY KNOW


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 12 2005, 06:26 PM
> *  ELMO IS LIKE PAT!!!  NOBODY WILL EVER REALLY KNOW *


 It's time for androgeny, that's Elmo!"


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

http://www.elmosplayground.com/phpBB2/view...?t=243%26sid=23


I registered to the Elmo Lover board to see if we can get an answer from the 40 y/o freaks that made an elmo loving website.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 12, 2005)

As someone who "gets" (read "has to or the baby cries") watch Sesame Street every morning, I believe this will be one of the great unanswered questions of the ages.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

OMG! The ELMO people banned me and deleted my post. Those Bas**rds!

They didn't think Defibrillate Me Elmo was such a good idea!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 07:05 PM
> * OMG! The ELMO people banned me and deleted my post. Those Bas**rds!
> 
> They didn't think Defibrillate Me Elmo was such a good idea!   *


 LMAO....the people here at work are looking at me like I am the FREAK!!!  

All the nurses here and the DR LOVE Defib Elmo...

When will you make it available to the general public??


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

Here's why I was banned:


 I have lots of time to sit around and think. So myself and a couple of guys invented a new Elmo Toy!

Defibrillate Me Elmo and E-Z Bake Elmo

They are one in the same.

You take a hollow elmo body, outfit him with tickle me parts so he shakes and laughs, and add flame retardant fur.

You simply unscrew Elmo's head, and place an E-Z bake pan in Elmo's Torso. Defibrillate him at 360 Joules for 15 seconds and you have delicious chocolate chip cookies.







This would be great for children whose parents work on ambulances, or themselves who would like to be doctors, nurses or paramedics.

We also thought that maybe we could develope more medical and trauma ailing elmo's.

Traumatic Brain Injury Elmo

Elmo convulses, and leaks fluids from his nose and ears, and his eyes roll back in his head when dropped on a hard surface.

Sucking Chest Wound Elmo

Children shave Elmo's hairy chest and apply an occlusive dressing to the immaginary sucking chest wound. Elmo's lungs fill with blood, as they work.

Tension Pneumothoarx Elmo

Children use a hypodermic needles to let the air out of Elmo's Chest.

Trach Elmo

Children make like mac, and use the Child-Friendly Sesame St. pocket knife and included bic pen to perform an emergency tracheotomy on Elmo!


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2005)

Nah, that's not bannable matterial.  You should protest.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

Well, I also asked if he was Male or Female.

They said Male.

I asked how they know?

He isn't anatomically correct.


LMFAO... Can you imagine?

 :blink: 

I think that's why they banned me, and in record time too! Four minutes!


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 07:05 PM
> * OMG! The ELMO people banned me and deleted my post. Those Bas**rds!
> 
> They didn't think Defibrillate Me Elmo was such a good idea!   *


  :huh: 

 


 :lol: 




Scary!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:38 PM
> * I think that's why they banned me, and in record time too! Four minutes! *


 Four minutes?!?!  

That has to be like a world record or something.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 07:38 PM
> * Well, I also asked if he was Male or Female.
> 
> They said Male.
> ...


 ROFLMAO....

Too true... Palpate them deformaties....   :lol: 


Jon


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 07:28 PM
> * Here's why I was banned:
> 
> 
> ...


 nothing wrong with that... totally normal...

(For us, at least..)

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 10:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 07:38 PM
> * Well, I also asked if he was Male or Female.
> 
> They said Male.
> ...


ROFLMAO....

Too true... Palpate them deformaties....   :lol: 


Jon [/b][/quote]
 I don't know why, but that made me laugh really hard.


I think I hurt myself..


----------



## Jon (May 13, 2005)

I've got Elmo's song stuck in my head now....thanks alot!!!


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 13, 2005)

I didn't know Elmo had a song...  :huh:


----------



## Jon (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 13 2005, 12:33 PM
> * I didn't know Elmo had a song...  :huh: *


 "this is a song...la la la la....Elmo's song......"


and it's back in my head just reading this post.....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 13 2005, 12:40 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 13 2005, 12:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 13 2005, 12:33 PM
> * I didn't know Elmo had a song... :huh: *


"this is a song...la la la la....Elmo's song......"


and it's back in my head just reading this post.....


Jon  [/b][/quote]
 302


----------



## traumagirl1029 (May 13, 2005)

I'd just like to say that i think the new Elmo line of products would really help todays kids understand just what life is all about! Instead of teaching First Aid/CPR classes with manicuns *err however its spelled* we can just introduce the kids to Elmo....hah idk why but this whole idea just makes me laugh real hard..and i've passed it on to some people around our company..HUGE hit!  





(sorry for the random post..a little out of it today..looong week)


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traumagirl1029_@May 13 2005, 07:43 PM
> * I'd just like to say that i think the new Elmo line of products would really help todays kids understand just what life is all about! Instead of teaching First Aid/CPR classes with manicuns *err however its spelled* we can just introduce the kids to Elmo....hah idk why but this whole idea just makes me laugh real hard..and i've passed it on to some people around our company..HUGE hit!
> 
> 
> ...


 Educational isn't fun...  :blink: 


The Elmo people were outraged at my ideas. They really put me down. *******s


----------



## emtbuff (May 13, 2005)

> *ffemt8978 Posted on May 12 2005, 10:08 PM
> QUOTE (TTLWHKR @ May 12 2005, 05:38 PM)
> I think that's why they banned me, and in record time too! Four minutes!
> 
> ...



4 min.  I would have to say that is a record.
I have to say that this post made my night.  And yes it is perfectly normal.  for us.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+May 12 2005, 10:08 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ May 12 2005, 10:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 12 2005, 05:38 PM
> * I think that's why they banned me, and in record time too! Four minutes! *


Four minutes?!?!  

That has to be like a world record or something. [/b][/quote]
 No...I think Shorthairedpunk has been banned from at least one site quicker than that.   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 14, 2005)

Another addition to the "Resuscitate Me Elmo" Series:

*Esophageal Varices Elmo*- After drinking too much hooch brewed in the stellar conditions that is the inside of Oscar the Grouch's trash can, sweet Elmo is now a full blown alcoholic and when you tickle him, watch out! Instead of the lovable laugh we all have come to cherish, he now spew bright red blood out!  Fun for all ages.  Comes complete with two large bore Jelco IV catheters, transfusion sets and Fisher Price Type O Neg "blood bags" and an Elmo-sized Sengsten-Blakemore tube. A perfect Christmas present for that budding gastroenterologist!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45+May 13 2005, 08:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usafmedic45 @ May 13 2005, 08:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...I think Shorthairedpunk has been banned from at least one site quicker than that.   :lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Which one?  He's not banned from here.


----------



## Phridae (May 14, 2005)

This is just all too funny.


----------



## Jon (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+May 14 2005, 12:13 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ May 14 2005, 12:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?  He's not banned from here. [/b][/quote]
 I belive he is saying that shorthairedpunk is capable of being incendiary enough to be tossed out of a "less tolerant" site....


Jon


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 15, 2005)

Bingo.    :lol:  :lol:  Give that man a cigar.   B)


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 13 2005, 08:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 13 2005, 08:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-traumagirl1029_@May 13 2005, 07:43 PM
> * I'd just like to say that i think the new Elmo line of products would really help todays kids understand just what life is all about! Instead of teaching First Aid/CPR classes with manicuns *err however its spelled* we can just introduce the kids to Elmo....hah idk why but this whole idea just makes me laugh real hard..and i've passed it on to some people around our company..HUGE hit!
> 
> 
> ...


Educational isn't fun...  :blink: 


The Elmo people were outraged at my ideas. They really put me down. *******s [/b][/quote]
Dont let them get you down... when your new line of Elmo products makes you a billionare they'll be waiting in 3 mile lines to buy them all up. 

I did this with all of my toys when I was younger... I remember when my mom bought me an anatomically correct baby boy doll for christmas.  His name was thomas and he got a catheter, numerous IV's (with real needles I stole from g-ma's sewing kit), a chest tube, TP casts and splints.  My mom took him away after I gave him a stoma and colostomy, she said the visual was a little much for other kids.

It was a sign of things to come when that same year I got a college level anatomy book and looked at every single page of it before I opened another present.  All at the tender age of three.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 15, 2005)

The Elmo people, that actually make him, suggested that I stop emailing them with Elmo medical suggestions. 

Elmo is a registered trademark.. and I can't reproduce him with out the threat of being sued.

 

No dice on the Trauma Elmo!


----------



## Chimpie (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 15 2005, 05:56 AM
> * The Elmo people, that actually make him, suggested that I stop emailing them with Elmo medical suggestions.
> 
> Elmo is a registered trademark.. and I can't reproduce him with out the threat of being sued.
> ...


 And just wait, next Christmas they'll be on the shelf.  Don't worry though, we all have your back.  We'll make sure you get what you deserve.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 15 2005, 10:24 AM
> * We'll make sure you get what you deserve.
> 
> *


 I'm sure you will.. Life in front of a firing squad!


----------



## Phridae (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 15 2005, 06:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 15 2005, 06:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@May 15 2005, 10:24 AM
> * We'll make sure you get what you deserve.
> 
> *


I'm sure you will.. Life in front of a firing squad! [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Phridae (May 16, 2005)

Wow. I have 205 posts. I dont remember having that many.


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+May 15 2005, 11:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ May 15 2005, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:  :lol: [/b][/quote]
  :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 15 2005, 11:27 PM
> * Wow. I have 205 posts. I dont remember having that many. *


 That is because before you mad that post, you only had 204 posts... you can't remember what you didn't have....

 :lol: 


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

Nobody has voted for a female elmo..

Maybe Elmo needs a sex change?


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 01:20 PM
> * Nobody has voted for a female elmo..
> 
> Maybe Elmo needs a sex change? *


 sex change elmo - make the snip....


----------



## Phridae (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 16 2005, 11:37 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 16 2005, 11:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@May 15 2005, 11:27 PM
> * Wow. I have 205 posts. I dont remember having that many. *


That is because before you mad that post, you only had 204 posts... you can't remember what you didn't have....

 :lol: 


Jon [/b][/quote]
 One day I will think of something whitty and funny to say back to you.  <_< 

Just not today.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

My father always told me it was bad to get into a battle of wits with a half-armed oppnonent.  


 :lol: Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 03:04 PM
> * My father always told me it was bad to get into a battle of wits with a half-armed oppnonent.
> 
> 
> :lol: Jon *


 That's because the guy cut his arm off to beat someone with it.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 17 2005, 07:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 17 2005, 07:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 17 2005, 03:04 PM
> * My father always told me it was bad to get into a battle of wits with a half-armed oppnonent.
> 
> 
> :lol: Jon *


That's because the guy cut his arm off to beat someone with it. [/b][/quote]
 Have to remember that.


And someone voted female. I wonder who... Who broke the chain???


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 17 2005, 08:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 17 2005, 08:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to remember that.


And someone voted female. I wonder who... Who broke the chain??? [/b][/quote]
 Maybe someone figures that Elmo is transgendered?


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

ELMO's EMT Kit?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 08:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 One of the guys on my crew is finishing up -P class, I need to get him that as a graduation present!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 22 2005, 08:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 22 2005, 08:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 22 2005, 08:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the guys on my crew is finishing up -P class, I need to get him that as a graduation present!!! [/b][/quote]
 I found it on ebay searching for those old doctors bags.. I thought it (an old MD Bag) would be a nice gift for my father.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 5, 2005)

i know that elmo has said "and if elmo is a good boy..." so he is just a homosexual monster i guess... :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

WOO HOO. 11,500

I don't know about that PARE..  I don't want Elmo that often..

 :blink:


----------

